# Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?



## Skorpion (2. Februar 2005)

Seit ein paar Tagen geht mir etwas durch den Kopf.
Ich habe mir letztens noch mal den Film “Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss“ angesehen.

Auf dem Titelbild ist ein Fliegenfischer zu sehen der einen unglaublichen Wurf macht.
Ich frag mich ob so was wirklich möglich ist. |rolleyes  Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass dieses Foto ein Fake ist. Ich habe mir  das Titelbild genau angeschaut und bin der Meinung, dass die Schnur nachgemalt ist. Ein Vereinskollege meint, dass es wirklich Leute gibt die so werfen können, andere sagen das dieser Wurf niemals funktionieren kann.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu? Ist so was machbar oder ist das Bild einfach eine Fälschung?

Ich verlinke hier noch mal das Titelbild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Quelle: Amazon
Zusatz vom Mod


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

cool !!! Meine Meinung 100 %  :q
ich meine echt .... war auch schon mal Fliegenfischen .....


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ich denke mal das es eine Fälschung ist, aber es sieht trotzdem verdammt gut aus!#6

MfG Moviefreak(der auch gerne mal Flifischen würde)


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Auf Titelbildern machen die doch alles immer übertrieben großartig , es soll ja den Kunden dazu bewegen sich den FIlm anzugucken , also die haben das per COmputertechnick bearbeitet , ich finde das das ganze Bild per Computer gemacht aussieht.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ist zumindest ein schönes Plakat, hängt bei mir auf Arbeit an der Wand.
Geht bei ebay schon gerne mal für 16 € auf der Fliegenfischerseite weg, beim Posterversand 6,99 € |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich habe auf Fake getippt, ich erkenne da deutlich die schön geschwungene Schnur, auch die Fliege, vermisse aber das Vorfach.
Die Fliege scheint direkt an der Flugschnur angetütert zu sein.
Das ist doch eher ungewöhnlich.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

*Morgen !*

Sicherlich ein wenig nachbearbeitet um dieses traumhafte Bild noch mehr in Szene zu setzen !
Dennoch sind solche Würfe machbar ... nur solltest Du Dich fragen, wohin er denn werfen will ... in die Baumkronen ¿!?   

meridian

p.s.: schöner Film ists dennoch !​


----------



## Arne (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Eindeutig Fake. Die Schnur ist wesendlich dicker als die Rute...


----------



## folkfriend (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

ich denk mal da war ein Grafiker dran !


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> vermisse aber das Vorfach....


so schnell steht man(n) alleine da ... :c
aber laß mich ja gern eines besseren belehren.... |uhoh:
ich denke ein dünnes Monoforfach und ne kleine Fliege kann man auch wesentlich schlechter sehen als ne dicke gefärbte Flugschnur ..... |kopfkrat
auf jeden Fall : klasse Foto und ein obendrein klasse Film !
*auchmalsoooonedickeForellefangenwill*


----------



## htp55 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Natürlich wird so ein Plakat bearbeitet, bevor es in den Druck geht. Wahrscheinlich ist der Schnurverlauf auch nachträglich eingezeichnet worden, damit es spektakulär aussieht#c aber wurftechnisch ist so etwas sicher möglich. 
Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob es gewollt ist :q.


----------



## htp55 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Also, wenn man der Perspektive trauen darf und den Verlauf seiner Rückschwungschlaufe verfolgt, bekommt der Typ gleich ein Problem |supergri.
Trotzdem astreiner Film !


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Hallo,

Müsste man mal Jason Borger fragen, rein theoretisch möglich wäre es schon. Allerdings ist das IMHO ein Wurf ohne Wert, ein ziemlich hässlicher Tailing Loop sogar.
Wahrscheinlich haben irgendwelche Marketing Leute Jason gesagt er sollte irgendwie aufwärts werfen und das wurde dann fotografiert und die Leine hervorgehoben ..
Klar könnte ein Grafiker auch einfach die Leine gezeichnet haben, halte dafür sieht die Schlaufenformation IMHO aber schon wieder zu realistisch aus ..

Bis dann..
Torsten.


----------



## Fischbox (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ist für mich gar keine Frage, das ist ein Fake!! Allerdings ist es trotzdem ein tolles Foto (genau wie der Film auch)! :l


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

das is einfach nur die flugschnur nachgezogen.eventuell sogar aus zwei würfen zusammengebaut.
erste schlaufe wurf eins und zweite schlaufe wurf zwei.die haben dann nur die flugschnüre aneinandergestellt unten steht der angler im bild.....so ein wurf wäre ja dort eigentlich total sinnlos??!!


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Hallo Rob,

Unwahrscheinlich, soweit aufwärts zu werfen ist eigendlich überhaupt kein Problem. Kann ich genausogut, aber wahrscheinlich ist dieser ausgeprägte Tailing Loop ein Problem (ist eigendlich ein Wurffehler). Ich denke schon das es ein echter Wurf ist, evtl. mit nachträglich etwas aufgehellter Leine.
Zwei Bilder zusammen zu setzen wäre ziemlich umständlich (Hintergrund muss ausgeblendet werden etc.), da wäre es viel einfacher die Leine direkt zu zeichnen.

Hier mal eine Bildserie von Paul Arden, (Snap Cast Single Spey):
http://www.sexyloops.com/picofday/sexyloops/sexyloops7.shtml

Dort kann man auch kein Vorfach erkennen, wird vermutlich von der Kamera verschluckt. Das ganze Ding noch etwas höher geworfen, dickere Schnur (das ist ne 5er) und schon hat man eine ähnliche Schlaufe wie im obigen Bild.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Dorschi (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Denke auch, das ist nachbearbeitet!
Seht Euch mal die Lichtreflexe in den Schnurbögen an.
Die müßten bei ähnlichen Bögen fast an der selben Stelle der Krümmung sein!
Trotzdem ein unheimlich stimmungsvolles Bild!


----------



## Rolf Renell (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Hallo Gemeinde ,Hallo Torsten,du auch hier;-))),

also,dieser wurf ist in der Tat so zu machen und auch so gemacht worden.
auf dem bekannten Plakat ist er aus optischen Gründen deutlicher gemacht,retuschiert worden.
Genannt wurde er ,weil es ihn so nicht gibt oder gab den "Shadow Cast" eine Umschreibung für Mc Leans Vorstellung das jeder Fischer mit Sicherheit für sich ein paar Würfe kreiert nicht unbedingt zum Fischen (fancy stunts),durchgeführt wurden alle special casts für die Aufnahmen von John Bailey und Jason Borger der Shadow Cast wie torsten anführte von J.borger durchgeführt.
Eine Aneinanderreihung von  versch. Würfen  -Reverse Cast/Galway Cast -Pendulum Cast - climbing hook -ergaben diese spielerische Optik,wie gesagt eine Fancy Cast,zum fischen nicht besonders sinnvoll.
Erfunden bzw. erworfen wurde er allerdings von John Dietsch,damals production coordinator beim Film und Fliegenfischer ,da ich ihn kennengelernt habe kann ich euch hier glaubhaft diese Details so nennen.

Beste Grüsse ,Rolf


----------



## gofishing (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht.

Ich behersche nur diesen Wurf.  :q 

Ist das nun ein Manko ???????? |kopfkrat 

TL

Ralph


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Hallo Rolf,

Stimmt, an den Shadowcast habe ich gar nicht gedacht, aber du hast vollkommen Recht das dürfte er sein .. Denn die Schlaufe ist umgedreht (reversed), es ist ein hoher Wurf (climbing hook) und da kommt halt diese Optik zustande.
So hoch zu werfen ist theoretisch (ohne das es wie ein Tailing Loop ausschaut) problemlos mit dem "steeple cast" möglich ..
Naja die haben halt versucht, die Beschreibung von Norman Mclean umzusetzen, ich denke in der Realität sah der Wurf ganz anders aus (und vermutlich sinnvoller).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

100%ige Fälschung. Gar keine Frage.


----------



## Hummer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Jeder Anfänger hat ständig mit solchen Würfen zu kämpfen! :q

Echt, aber nachgezeichnet.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Lachsy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

ist mir egal ob fälschung oder orginal, das bild ist nur Geil . 

So werfe ich eigendlich immer  :q  :q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

aha danke rolf für deine info!!!#h


----------



## vaddy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

@ Ralph

Ich beherrsche ihn auch und bin dabei fotografiert worden (s.o.)!!! :q  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Birger (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Dieser Wurf ist doch ganz klar praxisorientiert: er dient der Präsentation einer Nymphe "wasserfallaufwärts".
@ vaddy: An der Sohlgleite ist der Wurf ein Muss :q .

Gibts das Bild eigentlich auch irgendwo als Wallpaper? Hab schon gesucht und nicht gefunden :c .


----------



## rob (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

das hätt ich gern fett auf poster....muss wohl in den dvdladen und meinen scanner anwärmen:m


----------



## Forellenudo (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ich werfe genauso,nur das bei mir immer ein Baum mit dranhängt #6


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Das ist der legendäre Schattenwurf.

Den können nur zwei Leutz hier im Board  :g    :q  :m


----------



## wodibo (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der legendäre Schattenwurf.
> 
> Den können nur zwei Leutz hier im Board  :g    :q  :m



Jo, der errinnert mich irgendwie an Avik :q :q :q


----------



## Quastenflosser (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

von was handelt der film?


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Angeln, Saufen, Kirche, Rassismus (gegen Indianer), Frauen, Vater-Sohn-Beziehungen.

Von jedem etwas #6


----------



## Micky (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Angeln, Saufen, Kirche, Rassismus (gegen Indianer), Frauen, Vater-Sohn-Beziehungen.
> 
> Von jedem etwas #6


 
Die Beschreibung passt im Zweifelsfall auch zu "Verbotene Liebe" oder "Lindenstraße"...  :q 

Ist aber DEFINITIV ein Film den sich JEDER Angler (egal ob Fliegenfan oder nicht) mal ansehen sollte. Phantastische Landschaftsbilder... :l


----------



## Trutta (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Gibt`s den Film auf Video ? Ich kenn' den gar nicht;+.


----------



## Lachsy (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*



			
				Trutta schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt`s den Film auf Video ? Ich kenn' den gar nicht;+.


klar gibt es den auf video und DVD 

Kurzinhalt:
Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß
Norman und Paul sind zwei Jungs, die zusammen mit ihrem Vater, Reverent Maclean, im amerikanischen Westen, im Staate Montana leben. Der eine ist ein rebellischer Träumer, der andere eher ruhig und gehorsam. Beide teilen ihre Leidenschaft für das Angeln, das sie von ihrem strengen und gläubigen Vater haben, der seine Söhne im Einklang mit Gott und der Natur erzieht.
Doch auch einige Jahre später - Paul ist mittlerweile Journalist, Norman ein angesehener Geschäftsmann - kann die Idylle, der Fluß (der bezeichnenderweise als Metapher für das Leben steht), nicht gegen das unvermeidlich-eintretende Schicksal wappnen : So ist das Drama des jüngeren, selbstzerstörerischen Paul nicht aufzuhalten...
In wundervollen Bildern erzählt der Film ‘Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß’, der nach autobiografischen Aufzeichnungen eines Literaturprofessors inszeniert wurde, die Geschichte einer Pastorenfamilie, deren Zusammenhalt auf die gegenseitig empfundene Liebe fundiert.


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Laksos (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Meines Wissens ist der Film leider schon sehr lange vergriffen! Man bekommt ihn höchstens noch bei Ebay oder auf Flohmärkten. Schon vor langem war er nicht einmal mehr über die Hauptniederlassung von SATURN in Köln bestellbar.

Ich denke übrigens, dass das Foto KEINE Fälschung ist; Robert Redford lügt nie!


----------



## Trutta (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Danke für die Info, ich glaube, den leih ich mir mal aus.


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ich finde die Handlung etwas langweilig...bin halt nich so der christliche Romantiker.
Dafür sind die Landschafts und Flifi-Bilder saugeil. Da saß jemand in der Regie der wirklich was vom fischen verstand...was sehr selten ist bei Filmen in denen geangelt wird.

@Trutta...meld dich mal per PN


----------



## atair (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Is Robert Redford etwa keen Schauspieler???
Schauspieler lügen alle und zwar permanent. Ist schließlich ihr Job....

(aber nur, wenn sie spielen!!!!)


----------



## htp55 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Das ist der EINZIGE Angelfilm der Geschichte, welchen sich auch meine Frau anschaut, wg. Pat Britt und so.|uhoh:


----------



## Angler2004 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

ich würde sagen das ist echt. wenn man genau in einem moment abdrückt könnte das dabei rauskommen. außerdem habe ich einen fliegenfischer auf der jagt und hund gesehen der trickwürfe konnte und der auch die schnur richtig unter kontrolle hatte.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*



			
				htp55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der EINZIGE Angelfilm der Geschichte, welchen sich auch meine Frau anschaut, wg. Pat Britt und so.|uhoh:


 

hatte beim Besuch im Kino seinerzeit ANGST da ich mit Freundin da war das ich für die NEUE POLSTERUNG des Stuhls aufkommen muß...nachdem der Film zu Ende war...:m 

ALLES nur wg. MR.PITT...und meiner Freundin!

pssst egal ob echt oder nicht ein GEILES PIC#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## levalex (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

also ich habe meine dvd vor circa 2 monaten im saturn leverkusen gekauft.
für ungefähr 8 euros..... es gibt ihn devinitiv noch in den läden, halt nicht
in jedem  . ein bissl geduld beim suchen schadet ja nie....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*



> von was handelt der film?



Bruce & Walker Hexagraph Ruten!   :q 

(Und Brad kricht auffe fresse, Geil!)  :q  :q  :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Wenn der echt sein soll ist er spätestens in diesem Moment in der Endphase, also kurz vor dem Zusammenfallen. Die obere Schlaufe ist nur durch starken Wind möglich. Nach forne bekommt der seine Fliege auf gar keinen Fall mehr und schon gar nicht mit gestrecktem Tippet.


----------



## Evotec (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

also ich tippe auf echt hab da schon bei einer messe in kolding in Dk ganz andere sachen gesehen wo du als angler da stehst und dich fragst wie die das machen. es gibt halt fliegenfischer denen wurde sowas in die wiege gelegt. wenn ihr die chance habt fahrt doch selbst mal auf die messe soll wieder februar statfinden und alle großen firmen wie loop,sage,scierra und so sind anwesend und zeigen euch ne menge sachen sie ihr noch nie gesehen habt


----------



## Evotec (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

also ich habe den film bei ebay orginal verpackt für 11 euro ersteigert ist halt ein kult film für fliegen fischer


----------



## Adrian* (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

denk schon, aber fliegenfischen geh ich ja nicht! aber der film is hammer, solltet ihr euch mal angucken  #6


----------



## Ghanja (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ich kann das auf dem Bild nicht beurteilen und bin auch kein Fliegenfischer. Wenn ich es groß vor mir hätte wäre es evtl. leichter zu analysieren. Auf dem Shot hier sieht es für mich schlicht und ergreifend wie eine aufpolierte Illustration aus - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Frage ob Fake oder real würde ich mir zu keinem Zeitpunkt stellen. Ist nur meine Meinung  #h


----------



## snoekbaars (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gehört, dass es da eine reale Leine war, die da so, wenn auch nachträglich optisch hervorgehoben, in der Luft stand. Der jüngere Borger, Jason, glaub' ich war das Double. Ob da noch ein sinnvoller Vorschwung möglich war/ist bezweifle ich allerdings auch.

Ach ... und Freitag hab ich eine DVD des Films für € 14,99 bei MediMax bestellen können. Soll angeblich in 2-3 Wochen da sein.


----------



## HEWAZA (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Das Bild ist mit 100% nachbearbeitet (wahrscheinlich auch der Schnurverlauf) bin allerdings kein Flifi aber die Gesetze der Physik glaub ich sprechen dagegen (ausser es gab dort einen ganz komische Windboe)...

Gruß


----------



## Aitor (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

würde sagen das ist ein klassicher fake...also meine meinung


----------



## Trollvater (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Hallo Boardis!! #h 
Ich glaube das ist Echt.
Wer sich mit Fliegenfischen auskennt, wird sehen das es nur ca. 17mtr.Schnur sind ,die da bewegt werden.Es ist ein schwerer Wurf,aber nicht wegen der länge der Schnur,sondern weil er sehr hoch geführt wird.Er wird so als Spezialwurf auch in den Videolehrgängen vom "Fliegenfischer Papst" ROMAN MOSER vorgef.Ein  Fliegenfischer mit Übung bringt es auf locker 30 mtr.die er in der Luft über Kopf problemlos führen kann.In der höhe ist dieses allerdings nicht in 30 mtr. Länge zu schaffen.Aber das auf dem Bild ist nichts besonderes, man muß es nur können. #6 
 :m Gruß Trollvater :m


----------



## totoconha (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

....... Heute Nachmittag versucht nachzuwerfen - kostet jetzt ne neue Leine (gg)


----------



## htp55 (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*



			
				Trollvater schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fliegenfischer mit Übung bringt es auf locker 30 mtr.die er in der Luft über Kopf problemlos führen kann.In der höhe ist dieses allerdings nicht in 30 mtr. Länge zu schaffen.Aber das auf dem Bild ist nichts besonderes, man muß es nur können. #6
> :m Gruß Trollvater :m



Na, na, na, 30 m problemlos in der Luft führen ?????????? Den Kollegen möchte ich gerne mal sehen, der eine ganze Schnur, egal ob DT oder WF, komplett in der Luft hält. 
Geübte FF sind froh, wenn sie 30 m *problemlos* werfen können.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## haukep (6. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Naja, im Film werfen die ja auch so, da haben die sich wohl irgendwelche Profis hingestellt und die können das wohl so... Aber sieht geil aus #6


----------



## torstenhtr (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Hallo Hermann,

30m halte ich für etwas übertrieben, aber Profis wie z.B. Paul Arden können etwa eine DT#5 bis zum Backingknoten (in der Hand) durch Leerwürfe in der Luft halten und es gibt noch einige die noch mehr schaffen.

Hauke, richtig erfasst, auf dem Foto ist's Jason Borger, 
http://www.jasonborger.com/

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## schabau (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Das Foto ist insofern eine Fälschung, als es nicht der Hauptdarsteller Brad Pitt ist, der wirft, sondern Steve Rajew!
Steve war damals Casting-Weltmeister mit der Fliegenrute. Der kann locker mehr als 40 m Leine rauswerfen - garantiert. Habe das selbst schon gesehen.

Was die Leinendicke angeht, so wird für solche Demonstrationen (auch in FliFi Videos) oft eine überdimensionierte Leinenstärke verwendet (#10 oder 11), damit die Schnur auf dem Film bzw. den Fotos besser sichtbar ist.

schabau


----------



## Flyonly (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Lieber schabau,

bitte entschuldige, dass ich dich korrigiere, aber nicht Steve Rajeff hat die "Szenen" geworfen, sondern Jason Borger. Der Wurf soll den "Shadow-Cast" darstellen, ein Wurf, den Jason selbst als reinen Show-Cast bezeichnet. In seinem Buch "The Nature of Fly casting" beschreibt er alle einzelnen Phasen. Er selbst schreibt auch, daß mit dieser Wurfkombination wohl nie ein Fisch gefangen wird. 

Was die erreichbaren Weiten angeht, so neigen hier einige "leicht" zur Übertreibung. Mit normalen Gebrauchsgerät 5-6 Rute und Leine sind 30 Meter sauber in der Luft gehaltene Schnur, dazu noch mit engen Schlaufen eine riesen Leistung, die wohl nur sehr, sehr wenigen vorbehalten ist. Wer hier schreibt, man kann dies locker!! bewältigen, sorry, der hat vom Fly Casting keine Ahnung. Keine Rute ist darauf ausgelegt solche Schnurmengen zu meistern. Die meisten Schnüre sind nicht einmal so lang. Geht raus auf die Wiese, stellt Euch hin und versucht nur schon 20 Meter sauber zu führen (ohne Tailing-Loops und Schlaufen so groß, dass ein LKW durchfahren könnte), ihr werdet staunen, dass selbst dies schon richtig Übung verlangt. 

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren und (hoffentlich) ehrlichen Beurteilen

beste Grüße


----------



## torstenhtr (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Hi Flyonly,

Ganz genau, oder auch zu finden auf Jason's Homepage:
http://www.jasonborger.com/shadowcasting.html

Dort beschreibt er ziemlich genau diesen Wurf.

Steve Rajeff ist natürlich auch ein interessanter Werfer, er war Castingsport Weltmeister, und hat 35x in den USA den Titel abgeräumt. Sein Bruder ist in den USA auch ein bekannter Werfer.
Hier die Hopepage: http://www.rajeffsports.com/

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## schabau (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Seltsam! War immer der Ansicht, dass es Steve war. Aber man lernt ja nie aus. Danke für die Info.

schabau


----------



## sundfisher (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ich habe den Film auf DVD und schon mehrfach gesehen, machnmal sehe ich mir nur die Wurfszenen an, es ist auf der DVD ein Special Feature dabei in der man den "wirklichen Künstler" an der Fliegenrute  sieht, der Wurf ist echt, das Titelbild ist sicher etwas aufbereitet um dem unkundigen Seher ein besseres Bild vor Augen zu führen.


----------



## Red Hair (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

So eine Gemeinheit. Hab mir die DVD auch gerade gekauft, aber das Spezial fehlt. Im Film wirft Bratt nich so.


----------



## sundfisher (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

@ Red Hair hab mir die DVD über Amazone in UK bestellt, weil die in Deutschland immer vergriffen war, vielleicht daher der Unterschied und daß Bratt so werfen kann bezweifle ich doch etwas.


----------



## Gast 1 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Fälschung,

spricht gegen die Schwerkraft.

Außer der Wurf ging direkt nach oben und war nicht für Fische geplant.


----------



## bodenseepeter (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Der Film mag ja nett sein,
das BUCH ist wahnsinnig. 
Ich bin kein Fliegenfischer, dennoch
geht auch mir normalem Wurm- und Metallbader
bei diesen Zeilen die Seele auf. - Ohne gefakte oder echte Bilder.

Und ohne Brad Pitt!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Das Foto zu fälschen wäre ja kein Thema... so zu werfen... also ich könnts nicht :q :q 

Ich glaub Aus der Mitte... wird heute mein "Einschlaffilm" #6


----------



## RFF Ronald (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Das Bild ist maximal etwas überarbeitet. Brad Pitt hat auch nicht selber geworfen, als Double fungierte Jason Borger. In seinem Buch "The Nature of Flycasting" beschreibt er den Wurf.


----------



## eg19399 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Ich denke, dass die Aufnahme echt ist. 

Gruss


----------



## Meerforelle (26. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

MOin MOin#h
Wunderbares Bild ist aber bestimmt ein wenig dran rumgefuscht worden!
Hab eine Zeit lang Fernsehen imPraktikum gemacht und da konnte man sehen was man alles mit einem Bild machen kann es ist unglaublich#d
Das Bild ist meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall überarbeitet!
Gruß Meerforelle
#h


----------



## Der Stipper (28. März 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Seht's locker, die Schur ist natürlich nachgezogen oder nachträglich eingebracht, der Verlauf der Schnur wird sicher nicht das wichtigste bei der Erstellung des Fotos gewesen sein, sondern das Licht und die Stimmung. Der Verlauf sieht mir etwas übertrieben aus, niemand würde wissentlich im Wald son hohen Wurf hinlegen, vor allem nicht in den 30er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts, da haben gute Flugschnüre wahrscheinlich noch ein Vermögen gekostet. Sieht aber trotzdem geil aus.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

|evil: |evil: Wäre das Buchcover im Querformat und nicht im Hochformat würde der Wurf wohl anders aussehen. Also Fake. Mal abgesehen davon das die Schlaufen nicht die schönsten sind.


Tl 
Uli


----------



## mk69 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

es würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Wurf in den nächsten vier Sekunden über dem Angler zusammenbricht denn da ist wohl kaum noch ein Vorschwung rauszuholen.
Aber die Perspektive kann auch täuschen.|kopfkrat
Ich würde sagen - ein echtes Foto (aufgepeppt) auf dem sich ein echter Angler für den Fotografen echt abrackert.


----------



## redchen (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

ich denke das foto is auf jeden fall gefälscht..
nich echt #d
hatte meine fliegenfischeranfängerkurskurs
bei einem gewissen Jan der am Westensee wohnt
glaub ich|kopfkrat
das isn totaler fliegenfischer profi
auf jeden fall hat ihn mein vater auch deswegen angesprochen
und der meinte das so etwas mit eine fliegenschnur einfach nich möglich is.


----------



## ducati (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Auf jeden Fall Fake erstens wer knüppft seine Fliege an die Hauptschnur?
2.Welche Schnur ist dicker als die Rute?
3.Wer bekommt aus der Position auf der sich die Fliegenschnur befindet auch nur annährend glatt abgelegt?
Trotdem toller Film und schöne Bilder.Aber wie jeder weiß ist der Film an X Plätzen aufgenommen worden um so eine intakte Natur überhaupt darzustellen.
MfG Boris


----------



## jeracom (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Vielleich wurde ja auch extra untertrieben :q


----------



## spin-paule (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Zitat Torsten;
"...Hier mal eine Bildserie von Paul Arden, (Snap Cast Single Spey):
http://www.sexyloops.com/picofday/se...xyloops7.shtml
..."

Klasse Daumenkinoaufnahme!!!
Danke, Torsten, für den echt guten Link
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## polyzocker (17. November 2005)

*AW: Ist dieses Foto eine Fälschung?*

Also ich Fisch seit ca 25 Jahren nur mit der Fliegenrute und ich bin der meinung das es sich bei dem Wurf um einen Paraschut handelt und der Schnur bogen zeigt das er wärend dem Wurf die Richtung ändern will und zwar mit einem nachträlich eingebautem Rolwurf .


----------

